# Crawlspace Gear



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

As you can see in the attached picture I look a little lost. I worked in a crawlspace most of today. I have pretty good knee pads and had some cheap elbow pads and of course a respirator. I also had latex gloves under my work gloves. The rocks were killing my back, legs, shoulders, etc. 

I need some padding all over. Front and back. I had to finish some temporary shoring that some previous contractor did not finish. I got some great pictures which I will post elsewhere. To help supplement my income I am going to be free lancing with a structural engineer which means I may be in the crawlspace more often. What do you wear when you are in the crawlspace?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Mitch M said:


> As you can see in the attached picture I look a little lost.


Lost?

How about invisible ~ no pic


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mitch M said:


> As you can see in the attached picture I look a little lost. I worked in a crawlspace most of today. I have pretty good knee pads and had some cheap elbow pads and of course a respirator. I also had latex gloves under my work gloves. The rocks were killing my back, legs, shoulders, etc.
> 
> I need some padding all over. Front and back. I had to finish some temporary shoring that some previous contractor did not finish. I got some great pictures which I will post elsewhere. To help supplement my income I am going to be free lancing with a structural engineer which means I may be in the crawlspace more often. What do you wear when you are in the crawlspace?


Carthart Jump suit light weight canvas. 
Boots with socks duct taped to the jumpsuit. 
painter paint mask with scarf tied over that. 
goggles or paslode glasses
2-3 flash lights
electricians tool belt with tools
A bb gun fully loaded


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

sorry. picture attached to orignal


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I hate crawl spaces.

My last "adventure" was a little bigger than what you got stuck with there Mitch:










That's my shiny pipe and rack on the left...running for some 200 +/- feet into the "abyss".


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't like crawl spaces at all.I usually find somebody else to do it..To many spiders.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I hate crawl spaces.
> 
> My last "adventure" was a little bigger than what you got stuck with there Mitch:
> 
> ...


You should be banned. That is not a crawl space that is the Taj Mahal. Concrete floors lighting pfftt I could live in that:laughing:

Have you ever seen a DC rat? graawwwwa arawwarrjj


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> You should be banned.


:laughing:
LMAO


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I found a skeleton in the last crawlspace I worked in--not sure exactly what it was--dog? skunk? raccoon?
I hate spiders too. Crawlspaces suck!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A concrete floor and you're not using a mechanic's creeper?










For shame!


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

*Tyvek® Jumpsuits *

*Full Body Coverage: Recycled Tyvek® Jumpsuit with Hood and Shoe Covers

*It's the ultimate protection in a Tyvek® jumpsuit, covering you from head to toe with an integrated hood and elastic-topped shoe covers. If you work in an environment where it's important to keep a barrier between you and microscopic particles, this is the Tyvek® jumpsuit for you.








I usually wear one of these disposables when I work in a crawlspace. The hood is uncomfortable but once I get all the spiderwebs off where I'm working I slip it down.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> A concrete floor and you're not using a mechanic's creeper?


That was my thought, I worked in a crawlspace this summer, and it just so happened I was doing brakelines on my truck the day before, and happened to have my creeper in my truck bed, worked out well


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I wear an old pair of hockey elbow pads under houses, every little bit helps.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I work in crawl areas at least once a week,same for attics.I wear coveralls, and maybe gloves when crawling,that'd be it.And sometimes I'm there 20-30 hrs over the course of a few days.All the other crap just slows you down.


----------



## BDB (Sep 26, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> A bb gun fully loaded


Never thought of that :thumbup:


----------



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is my crawl gear, it was a mold job:


----------



## joshua1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought that was what God invented apprentices for, to go into crawl spaces and do the mucky bits!


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I always estimate/survey/walk a job. I always think how am I going to run the wiring, pipes or get material/debris moved. I would charge more for jobs that require me to go in to attics and crawl spaces unless the crawl spaces are very roomy. Then again thats why commercial electric is $75 - 150 an hour with a 3 hour minimum.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

any of you mold breathers need some 3M 7090 filters? I have about 8 boxes I want to get rid of. [email protected]


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Mitch M said:


> I need some padding all over. Front and back.


something like this?


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

TempestV said:


> something like this?


that's it!!! Where can I get it? (I wonder if I turn over once I get under the house?)


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

It's called a red man suit, and it's meant for full contact martial arts training. Be warned though, it's made of vinyl dipped foam, which isn't exactly the most durable stuff when you are crawling around in a crawl space. It isn't exactly cheap either.
http://www.discountmas.com/xpseinrsu.html

Hockey gear would probably be a better bet, and you might be able to get some end of the season deals right about now.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I like an Elmer Fudd type hat and someone to pull me out in case I see a snake and knock my head against a floor joist and become unconscious. I wear an air ace respirator.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

This is my crawlspace gear:










Also, I agree with the above posters about using Hockey Gear! Durable Stuff!

If you don't need so much padding as hockey gear try soccer gear. Some of the Soccer goal keeper stuff has light padding in them (they do a lot of diving for balls). It would keep you a little more mobile. Maybe a combination of both.

Those mechanics things are very good in concrete or solid ground stuff.



Celtic said:


> I hate crawl spaces.
> 
> My last "adventure" was a little bigger than what you got stuck with there Mitch:
> 
> ...


Once, I was doing some electrical work in a bread factory and it looked like what Celtic posted. I got to use some low-rider tricycles with trailers hooked on the back (carts) for your tools that the maintenance guys had. Those things were awesome!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Winchester said:


> Once, I was doing some electrical work in a bread factory and it looked like what Celtic posted. I got to use some low-rider tricycles with trailers hooked on the back (carts) for your tools that the maintenance guys had. Those things were awesome!



Remember folks ~ the job is only as sheety as you make it :thumbsup:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

that looks like a bear 'rastlin suit!:thumbup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

disposable suits w/ integrated boot/hoods and stretchband waist. Bought them by the box, 25/$80 off ebay. respirators: is working around mold, make sure you get the right ones. The Aosafety has a nice quick release version-makes stopping to talk on the phone easy. Pretty sure the cartridges are P100's-good for organics vapors along w/ everything else. 

my work was mold remediation-disposable suits are a must.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I destroyed alot of pricy Carrhartt clothing in crawlspaces before I realized old beatup jean and leather jackets are the way too go. If you own a sport bike, here's a great excuse to give your wife for upgrading your gear! Its built to be dragged accross rocks crawlspaces.

I also gear-up with Hatch kneepads and elbow pads I picked up cheap from police supply store and tuck tape your socks to pants etc...and most important Safety glasses!! Or you will have irritated eyes allday!

Who hates which more, crawlspaces or attics with the fiberglass firerated super itchy insulation?


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Heres a tip ..get a $7/dollar mortar tub at home depot and tie a rope to it to drag around and carry tools . you ll like it .


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I destroyed alot of pricy Carrhartt clothing in crawlspaces before I realized old beatup jean and leather jackets are the way too go. If you own a sport bike, here's a great excuse to give your wife for upgrading your gear! Its built to be dragged accross rocks crawlspaces.
> 
> I also gear-up with Hatch kneepads and elbow pads I picked up cheap from police supply store and tuck tape your socks to pants etc...and most important Safety glasses!! Or you will have irritated eyes allday!
> 
> Who hates which more, crawlspaces or attics with the fiberglass firerated super itchy insulation?


If the attic is super tight and 120 then I hate the attic more hands down. Was in one recently that had about 2 fiddle backs for about every 5 square ft. When I saw that I suited up .
Only good thing about insulation the itch is always gone the next day


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Depending on the angle, I'd just get some thin wood and cut it about 20" wide, 3-4 feet long, and just round/sand the edges/wrap in duct tape. will make sliding yourself easier.


----------

